# Potty problems, begging, etc



## sueliggio (Sep 19, 2007)

I was searching for some help with my Maltese and found ya'll. Lilly is 2. She is kept in the kitchen behind a baby gate. I crated her initially, but she just would not go outside and come in and pee on the floor. So we went to the pads. Now she'll pee where she did initially AND on the pad. She knows that's her "place". I have tried everything and am my wits end! We got Lilly from a breeder who could not sell her because she came up with a heart murmur, so we took her for the price of shots. We really love her sweet personality. I hate the pad, but I work so getting rid of it is not an option. I've thought about: 1. Letting her roam free and see if she uses the pad (I think she "spite" pp) 2. Returning her to the crate. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Where is her "original spot"? Could you just put the pad there since that's where she really likes to go? Just a thought-good luck. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to have pads in three different locations in my house because my dogs WILL just pee on the floor if there is no pad where they feel is their spot(s). Don't like it but I dislike cleaning up the urine more, LOL. Good luck to you, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't give her the run of the house before she is completely potty trained. Is there CARPET on the place she peed initially ? If there is, you will have a hard time getting her to stop. The carpet has to be cleaned at that place with a special product that will take out the scent of the urine or she will continue peeing there. Maybe you could put something for a while on that place ? something to cover the place (not a rug).


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

> Don't give her the run of the house before she is completely potty trained.[/B]


I gotta agree. Let your baby earn the right to be in the rest of the house. Jackson is still trying to earn that from me. I don't know if he understands it yet (or if he will...) but I tell him to "go potty" - and quickly reward him for going on his pad by bringing him out (for a few minutes) to the rest of the house - but only a small area in the family room. If he runs off to the other part of the room - I find him and bring him back to the area I've given him permission to be in. When he is COMPLETELY potty trained I will give him more room because he would have earned it. Giving him full reign of the house now would just turn the whole house into his own private back yard. Puppies (Doggies) need to understand that it's YOUR home first - and that you are graciously allowing them to be in the house provided they follow a few rules you've laid out for them. Period. 

I go to school full time also - and I also work at home when I'm not in school. Jackson stays in the kitchen and takes frequent breaks to come out and play - romp around - and then he goes back inside of his little area to nap, pee, eat, whatever else. At night we go to his crate and I tuck him in for sleep beside my bed. It takes everything in me to not want him in bed with me...but I know for his sake (and my sheets!lol) I need to be firm, clear, and the boss and set limits as well as guidelines before he gets rewarded with freedom. I hate not being around him as much as I would like - but I figure heck - he's not even 4 months old... there will be plenty of time for us to be together when he is fully trained and it will be much better because then it will be a great partnership built on mutual respect. 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, Im just as frustrated. I cleaned my carpets so that my little munckin would stop peeing and pooping where ever it feels like. The breeder we got ours from was not that good she put papers down and let them peepee anywhere her house smelled terrible. I think I may have gotten scr**** I was told to wait for my paperwork and It has been two weeks and no paperwork as of yet. Anyway I get up at 6am actually Maximus wakes me up at 6am and I take him out of his crate and right outside and I say "outside" he runs around and finally goes potty. The hard part is after I let him in I feed him, if I do not watch him he will go again. He likes to go in my kitchen behind my table so I dont see it right away then I cant reprimend him for his mistake. Hes a little smart stinker that one, Max is almost 4 mons and I know he needs time so all I can say is by this spray from Petsmart. It removes the odor and they dont want to go there anymore but Im sure if yours is like mine he will find another spot. But watch him/her and take them out every hour or hour in a half. I know mine has to go when he starts going in circles, I will pick him up and say "outside" when I see it. 

Good luck it is pretty frustrating. :smpullhair:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

You might try putting the pad on the doggie's favored pee spot and gradually move it towards the door. Then move the pad just outside the door and work your way to a preferred spot outside.


----------



## sueliggio (Sep 19, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for their responses. What comfort I've gotten is this seems to be a "breed" thing. Lily knows where she is supposed to go and for the most part does. If the pad is dirty, she won't use it--princess! I've tried walking her but she hates it. She walks watches my other dog doo her thing and then comes home and goes on the pad. This, I think, is who she is and will be. 

She is two and we've had her since she was 3 months. I'm kinda giving up. I'm not home enought to take her out every hour and a half. (not that she would go anyway) 

They are smart dogs but really do what they want. 

She's the boss of me


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree not to give her full reign until she is fully house trained. If you want to move "her spot", 1. deodorize the spot. 2. sprinkle the pads with dilutd ammonia once you have them in the new spot. Urine has ammonia in it and she will think that is where she "peed" last.

I used straight vinegar to deodorize my carpet when Jeffery was first potty training. He never went back to the old spots. Jeff is old enough now, he holds it all day or all night and we go outside. I did both outsdie and pad training in the beginning, giving him a treat for going outside.

Consistency and praise is what worked for me.


----------

